# In den Sessel vor den Fernsehapparat gesetzt. (case)



## Canis Snupus Snupus

Hi everyone

Could some please explain to me why "vor" takes the accusative in the following sentence?

Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in den Sessel vor den Fernsehapparat gesetzt.  

The explanation in the book is that sich setzen is a verb of motion, so it takes the accusative.  This makes sense to me so far as  "in den Sessel" goes.  The part I'm not sure about is why it should be "vor den Sessel".  Is it just that everything used to describe where Kleinemann sits should take the accusative?  

E.g. Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in den Sessel vor das Fenster in das Schlafzimmer gesetzt. 


Thanks


----------



## Perseas

Hi
It is "vor den Fernsehapparat" because the focus is Herr Kleinemann's movement to sit.

"vor dem Fernsehapparat" could also be correct, but then the focus would be the "Sessel".

I hope, the experts of the German forum will tell us exactly.


----------



## Frieder

„Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in den Sessel vor *den *Fernsehapparat gesetzt”: Er hat sich in den Sessel gesetzt _und_ er hat sich damit vor den Fersehapparat gesetzt.
_He sat in the armchair and he sat in front of the TV (maybe he even had to pull up the chair). Two simultaneous actions taking the same case._

„Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in den Sessel vor *dem *Fernsehapparat gesetzt”. Er setzte sich in den Sessel, der vor dem Fernsehapparat stand (und nicht in den, der vor dem Fenster stand).
_He sat (directional) in the armchair that already stood (static) in front of the TV. Two different facts taking two different cases._


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, both dativ and accussative are possible.

But there is indeed a shift in meaning and grammatical relations.



> The explanation in the book is that sich setzen is a verb of motion, so it takes the accusative.


This explanation is often used, nevertheless it is wrong in many cases. It is not just movement, but movement with a destination. If you can use _whereto it requires accussative.
_
A counterexample to the simplified explanation: _Ich laufe auf der Sraße hin und her._ This uses Dative because it is a movement without destination. It has no direction, neither directly nor in a figurative sense.



Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in de*n* Sessel vor de*n* Fernsehapparat gesetzt.



Er hat sich (in den Sessel) (vor den Fernseher) gesetzt.  The *destination *is the place in front of the TV. It is not the movement alone but movement with a destination. Both (in den Sessel) and (vor den Fernseher) are independend. You can omit them and remove just one idea of destination.
Destinations are: (armchair) and (the place in front of the TV)

_Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in de*n* Sessel vor de*m* Fernsehapparat gesetzt._
"Dem" does not indicate a destination, a goal, but just a description of the place. It improves "in den Sessel" by adding where the Sessel stands/is placed.

_in de*n* Sessel vor de*m* Fernsehapparat= in den Sessel, der vor dem Fernsehapparat steht. = into the armchair that is placed in front of the TV.
_
Pragmatically both sentences have the same meaning. _ "Vor den Fernseher" _is a stronger hint that you want to see a television broadcasting.

Only in rare context in case of  _in de*n* Sessel vor de*m* Fernsehapparat _ you will sit with the back to the TV. This understanding requires additional context. But it is possible.

So it is better:
 "_in de*n* Sessel vor de*n* Fernsehapparat" - _this clarifies the relation to the TV considering spatial situation and it includes in almost every case the goal to look TV.

This works even in case the TV is defect, as in the Sketch from Loriot:
 "... Nur weil der Fernseher kaputt ist, soll ich nach hinten sehen? Ich lass mir doch von einem Fernsehgerät nicht vorschreiben, wo ich hinsehen soll."
Source: Fernsehabend mit Loriot

PS:

Als Kind saß ich immer beim Abendbrot auf de*m* Stuhl vor de*m *Fernseher mit dem Rücken zum Fernseher. Ich sollte beim Abendbrot nicht fernsehen, aber mein Vater wollte seine Sendungen ansehen.
Jemand kann sich vor de*n* Fernseher setzen oder stellen, damit die anderen nichts sehen können.  (*Ziel der Bewegung - Akkusativ*) Er sitzt dann vor de*m* Fernseher. (*Ort des Sitzens - Dativ*)
(Cross-posted with Frieder)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> both dativ and accussative are possible.



"(sich) setzen" is always followed by an accussative _complement of place_! Just as "stellen, legen, hängen*"
* schwaches, transitives Verb


See here: 
*Directional verbs* (regular and transitive)

*stellen* (to place vertically)

*legen* (to place horizontally)

*setzen* (to sit)

*hängen* (to hang)

*Verbs of location* (irregular and intransitive)

*stehen* (to stand)
*liegen* (to by lying down)
*sitzen* (to be seated)
*hängen* (to be hung)
"an", "auf", "hinter", "in", "neben", "über", "unten", "vor", "zwischen". These prepositions are *accusative* with directional verbs: "stellen", "legen", "setzen", "hängen" (transitive).




Hutschi said:


> _Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in de*n* Sessel vor de*m* Fernsehapparat gesetzt._
> "Dem" does not indicate a destination, a goal, but just a description of the place. It improves "in den Sessel" by adding where the Sessel stands/is placed.


_"improves"_*? *
The meaning is: 
_Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in de*n* Sessel gesetzt, der vor de*m* Fernsehapparat steht. 
_
Edit:
Cf.:


Frieder said:


> „Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in den Sessel vor *dem *Fernsehapparat gesetzt”. Er setzte sich in den Sessel, der vor dem Fernsehapparat stand (und nicht in den, der vor dem Fenster stand).
> _He sat (directional) in the armchair that already stood (static) in front of the TV. Two different facts taking two different cases._


_Two different facts taking two different cases._


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, it may be a misunderstanding.

The dative is subordinated to "in den Sessel" in the given example.
"Vor dem Fernseher"  is a place rather than a direction. That is why I explained "in den Sessel, der vor dem Fernseher steht".
In case of "in den Sessel vor den Fernseher" both are separate.



> _in de*n* Sessel vor de*m* Fernsehapparat= in den Sessel, der vor dem Fernsehapparat steht. = into the armchair that is placed in front of the TV._



I thought that is clear.

You can say: Ich setze mich im Zimmer. This means: I sit down in the Room.
This is possible because "sich setzen" does not need an akkussative object at all. It only indicates the place. It is a movement without explicite destination.




JClaudeK said:


> _"improves"_*? *
> The meaning is:
> _Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in de*n* Sessel gesetzt, der vor de*m* Fernsehapparat steht._


Exactly. It depends on what you want to say.

I want to reduce the example dative vs. accusative to a minimum pair:
I can say: Ich setze mich vor dem Fernseher. It indicates the place.
And I can say: Ich setze mich vor den Fernseher. It indicates the destination (literally or also figurative: Ich will Fernsehen sehen.)

I do not know exactly the name of the dative in case "Ich setze mich im Zimmer". Is it an object or a predicative?
_PS:_ Does_ "mich"_ work as a kind of accussative object here?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> I thought that is clear.
> You can say: Ich setze mich im Zimmer. This means: I sit down in the Room.
> [...]
> I can say: Ich setze mich vor dem Fernseher. It indicates the place.


I don't think that it makes things clear for non-native speakers when you come up with examples like this.

Without any further complement of place, the phrases "Ich setze mich im Zimmer."/ "Ich setze mich vor dem Fernseher." are not idiomatic for me.

If you say the *full* sentence, e.g. "Ich setze mich im Wohnzimmer vor de*n* Fernseher/ auf*s* Sofa.", it becomes obvious that the *real* complement of place of "sich setzen" is "vor den Fernseher/ aufs Sofa", and not "im Wohnzimmer".
>> "Ich setze mich vor dem Fernseher auf den Boden."

Die Arzthelferin sagt "Setzen Sie sich bitte in*s* Wartezimmer." (nicht _"im Wartezimmer"_, oder?)



Hutschi said:


> _PS:_ Does_ "mich"_ work as a kind of accussative object here?


It's a reflexive pronoun.




Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> Is it just that everything used to describe where Kleinemann sits should take the accusative?


Yes, everything used to describe where Kleinemann takes a seat should take the accusative.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> 
> It's a reflexive pronoun.
> 
> 
> ...



I know. But "Ich setze mich." is possible without any accusative object complement. But you say it isn't possible. That's why my question.

I cannot say: _Ich setze. _ But I can say: _Ich setze mich.

(In other context "Ich setze" is possible, for example in some games  with another meaning)

---

PS: I want to give my summary to the original question:



			Could some please explain to me why "vor" takes the accusative in the following sentence?

Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in den Sessel vor den Fernsehapparat gesetzt.
		
Click to expand...


This is because both describe the destination of the movement.


_


----------



## Canis Snupus Snupus

Cheers.  Thanks


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> But "Ich setze mich." is possible without any accusative object. But you say it isn't possible.


Wo soll ich  gesagt haben, dass "(sich) setzen" ein Akkusativ*objekt* haben muss?


----------



## Hutschi

Hier: #5 "(sich) setzen" is always followed by an accussative _complement of place_!
Das Bedeutet: Es muss immer ein Akkussativ folgen.

Aber: Ich sehe, du hast gemeint: Wenn ein Komplement da ist, muss es Akkussativ sein.

Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass kein Dativ-Komplement bzw. -Objekt erlaubt ist. Die geänderte Formulierung erlaubt: "Ich setze mich." ohne Komplement.

(Korrektur: Du hast "Komplement" gesagt. Das ist ein Unterschied, ich muss mich korrigieren, aber es hat keinen Einfluss auf den Dativ. Das Konzept "Komplement" habe ich nicht gelernt, erst im Wordreference-Forum. aber es ging um die Verwendung des Dativs.)

Ich habe ein idiomatisches Beispiel:


Ich setze mich ins Zimmer an den Schreibtisch. = Ich gehe ins Zimmer und setze mich an den Schreibtisch.
Ich setze mich im Zimmer an den Schreibtisch.  = Ich bin im Zimmer und setze mich an den Schreibtisch.
Ich setze mich an den Schreibtisch im Zimmer. = Ich setze mich an den Schreibtisch, der im Zimmer steht.

Alle drei Sätze haben aber unterschiedliche Bedeutung.
Ich betrachte sie als korrekt und habe die Form immer so verwendet.
Warum ist 2 falsch?

---Edit: Objekt-> Komplement.
Ich habe Objekt mit Komplement verwechselt. Das Konzept "Komplement" habe ich erst im Wordreference-Forum kennengelernt.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> both dativ and accussative are possible



Syntaktisch korrekt und semantisch sinnvoll ist natürlich auch _er setzt sich auf de*m* Sessel vor de*m* Fernsehapparat_. Nur pragmatisch ist diese Bedeutung (dass er zuerst auf dem Sessel stand und sich dann setzte) so unwahrscheinlich, dass sie bedeutungslos ist. Selbst wenn man dies hätte aussagen wollen, wäre es unwahrscheinlich, dass man dies in demselben Satz getan hätte. Man hätte zuerst beschrieben, dass er auf dem Sessel stünde und dann anschließend gesagt, dass er sich gesetzt hätte. Die Beschreibung, um welchen Sessel es sich handelt, wäre nicht Bestandteil des Satzes.

In Summe: Deine Aussage ist formal korrekt, für die Beantwortung der Frage aber nicht zielführend.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Frage habe ich so beantwortet: Es reicht nicht aus, dass eine Bewegung da ist. Die Bewegung (in #1) ist zielgerichtet, deshalb wird Akkusativ verwendet.

Alles andere dient zur Begründung, dass es nicht ausreicht, nach der Bewegung zu sehen. Wenn die Bewegung nicht zielgerichtet (auch im übertragenen Sinn) ist, sondern nur den Ort beschreibt, steht Dativ.

Syntaktisch und pragmatisch korrekt sollte auch sein: Er setzt sich vor dem Fernseher auf den Sessel. Der Platz ist vor dem Fernseher, das Ziel ist der Sessel.

_Auf de*m* Sessel vor de*m* Fernsehapparat_ ist pragmatisch und inhaltlich meist falsch. Da stimmen wir überein.

Meine Antwort bezieht sich auf: "The explanation in the book is that sich setzen is a verb of motion, so it takes the accusative."
Das ist nicht ausreichend.

Ich habe das in #8 zusammengefasst, weil es wahrscheinlich nicht genügend klar wurde.

---
(Edit: leicht ergänzt.)


----------



## bearded

'Darf ich mich hier vor den Kamin setzen? Darf ich mich hierhin vor dem Kamin setzen?'
Beides richtig? -- (ich denke, ich kenne den Bedeutungsunterschied)--


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> 'Darf ich mich hier vor den Kamin setzen? Darf ich mich hierhin vor dem Kamin setzen?'
> Beides richtig? -- (ich denke, ich kenne den Bedeutungsunterschied)--


Ja.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Darf ich mich hierhin vor dem Kamin setzen?


Maybe that’s a correct sentence, but it sounds unidiomatic to me.


Canis Snupus Snupus said:


> Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in den Sessel vor den Fernsehapparat gesetzt.


To my mind, this is slightly awkward, too. Perhaps it is one of those textbook sentences written by non-natives that sometimes crop up in the forum.
"Und dann hat sich Herr Kleinemann in den Sessel vor de*m* Fernsehapparat gesetzt" – this is idiomatic.


Hutschi said:


> So it is better:
> "_in de*n* Sessel vor de*n* Fernsehapparat" - _this clarifies the relation to the TV considering spatial situation and it includes in almost every case the goal to look TV.


Honestly, I don’t think it’s better. There might be some situations in which a clarification is necessary, but those situations are very rare if you ask me.


----------



## bearded

Schlabberlatz said:


> Maybe that’s a correct sentence, but it sounds unidiomatic to me.


Suppose you enter a restaurant where there is a fireplace - in a cold winter night - and you want to ask the owner/waiter :  'may I sit down here before the fireplace?'.
If _Darf ich mich hierhin vor dem Kamin setzen _is not idiomatic, which more idiomatic formulation would you suggest instead?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> _Darf ich mich hierhin vor dem Kamin setzen _is not idiomatic, which more idiomatic formulation would you suggest instead


_"Darf ich mich (hierhin) vor de*n* Kamin setzen." _wäre meine Wahl - mit oder ohne "hierhin".


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> _"Darf ich mich (hierhin) vor de*n* Kamin setzen." _wäre meine Wahl - mit oder ohne "hierhin".


 like!


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> _"Darf ich mich (hierhin) vor de*n* Kamin setzen." _wäre meine Wahl - mit oder ohne "hierhin".


Aber mit 'hierhin' wäre das dann  nicht ein doppelter Richtungshinweis (hin + vor den..)?


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Suppose you enter a restaurant where there is a fireplace - in a cold winter night - and you want to ask the owner/waiter :  'may I sit down here before the fireplace?'.
> If _Darf ich mich hierhin vor dem Kamin setzen _is not idiomatic, which more idiomatic formulation would you suggest instead?


You see, you would use _sich setzen_ without an accusative of destination only 1) if the person will sit down at the very place he or she is standing right now or 2) if it doesn't matter _where_ the person sits down, only _that_ he or she sits down. In both cases there is not really any reason to add a dative of place. That's why it sounds odd.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> That's why it sounds odd.


In #15 you confirmed it was correct (correct but odd?).


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Aber mit 'hierhin' wäre das dann  nicht ein doppelter Richtungshinweis (hin + vor den..)?


Ja, das wäre es. Dabei ist "vor den Kamin" eine Präzisierung von "hierhin".

Alternative you could say:

"Darf ich mich auf den Platz vor dem Kamin setzen?

The difference is small but important.

_"Darf ich mich (hierhin) vor de*n* Kamin setzen." _
"Hierhin" and "vor den Kamin" are both in parallel. "Hierhin" is a generic place, "vor den Kamin' defines it.
It is complicate to explain.

Compare:
"Darf ich mich auf den Platz vor dem Kamin setzen?" This means: "Darf ich mich auf den Platz setzen, der vor dem Kamin ist?"

"Auf den Platz" is the destination, "vor dem Kamin" shows more exactly where the "Kamin" is, it shows the place. The phrases are not parallel, the dative is subordinated.

Another idiomatic form is:

"Darf ich mich hier vor den Kamin setzen?" ("Hier" can mean "in this room/in this local/resteurant/room/at this place, etc.) It defines the general place. Vor den Kamin describes the destination.) 

--
There is also "hinsetzen".
"Darf ich mich vor dem Kamin hinsetzen?"

---
I hope I did not oversee something. "Hinsetzen" is another word, but very idiomatic in this case. It includes the destination - so dative for the place is possible. I think accusative is possible, too ("Darf ich mich vor den Kamin hinsetzen?"). Only the point of view is different.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> (correct but odd?).


Yes.


----------



## bearded

'Bei' is a preposition of location, therefore I imagine that _Darf ich mich beim Kamin hinsetzen/Darf ich mich hierhin beim Kamin setzen? c_ould both not be fully correct (eigentlich hab ich mich einst in Deutschland genauso ausgedrückt, und es hat gut funktioniert - was aber grammatisch nichts beweist).
I'm grateful to you all for your explanations and patience.

Sorry for writing in a mixture of languages.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> Darf ich mich beim Kamin hinsetzen?



Für mich klingt es sowohl korrekt als auch idiomatisch. Ebenso sind "vorm", "neben dem"  und andere möglich.



bearded said:


> Darf ich mich hierhin beim Kamin setzen?



Das klingt isoliert wenig idiomatisch. In bestimmtem Kontext kann man es vielleicht verwenden.

Ich denke, da ich meist viel mehr akzeptiere als andere, ist es wirklich nicht idiomatisch, wenn auch syntaktisch korrekt.

_ Darf ich mich hierhin (beim Kamin) setzen? _ sieht besser aus, lässt sich aber nicht sprechen, fürchte ich.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> You see, you would use _sich setzen_ without an accusative of destination only 1) if the person will sit down at the very place he or she is standing right now


Mir ist dazu ein (idiomatisches - im Gegensatz zu den vorhergehenden!) Beispiel eingefallen: 
Gestern konnte ich mich i*m* Bus nicht setzen, er war gerammelt voll. 
Also gibt es doch einige (wenige)  Ausnahmen von der in #5 genannten Regel.

Mit "legen" und "stellen" kann ich mir definitiv keine Ausnahme vorstellen. 
Er legte/ stellte sich a*m* Strand/ vor de*m* Fernseher.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke für das Beispiel. Das ist völlig idiomatisch.

Mit "stellen" gibt es Ausnahmen, aber in einem anderen Sinn, deshalb gehört es eigentlich nicht hierher:
Ich stellte mich im Zug der Polizei.

Mit legen:

Der Jäger legte die Strecke am Waldrand. (Das ist Jägersprache. Er legte das erlegte Wild am Waldrand aus.)

---

Für mich war das Wesentliche: Dativ ist verbunden mit einem Ort, Akkusativ mit
einer zielgerichteten Bewegung. Die Aussage "Wenn eine Bewegung vorliegt, ist es Akkusativ" reicht nicht aus. Es gibt natürlich auch hier Ausnahmen. _Der Bus fuhr durch die Stadt._ Man kann hier nur sehr abstrakt von einem Ziel  sprechen.
Die Regel gilt nur, wenn die Präposition eine Wahlmöglichkeit lässt.


Viele Grüße von Bernd


----------

